

Ask HN: How to submit a website to cakephp.org? - datacog

I have a website built in cakephp, and would like it to be included in the list of sites build using cake and displayed on cakephp.org. 
Questions:
1) How to submit my site? Is there a process for this?
2) Does it require a certain level traffic etc required to be even considered for getting listed there.
======
devonbarrett
Try asking in #cakephp on freenode or in the google group
([https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/cake-
php](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/cake-php)).

